# Drinking water in Perth



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,

Any idea about the tap water quality in Perth? Is it suitable for drinking or is it required to install a purifier or buy big cans of water for the dispenser?


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

jameswah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea about the tap water quality in Perth? Is it suitable for drinking or is it required to install a purifier or buy big cans of water for the dispenser?


Hi James,


It is drinkable and has a lot of minierals in it.
But my wife insists that we boil it though, but i've drank for the tap many times and it turned out fine. :spit:


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> 
> It is drinkable and has a lot of minierals in it.
> But my wife insists that we boil it though, but i've drank for the tap many times and it turned out fine. :spit:


Thanks for sharing


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Can others also share their views on 0Perth's tap water quality versus bottled water?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tap water is safe to drink in Perth. However, some people are averse to the taste and therefore prefer to install filters, which supposedly filters out a lot of the minerals and improves the taste.

Personally, I prefer to drink bottled water, more out of habit than anything else.

Potable water in Australia are subject to strict quality control, so you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## jackshaun (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi James

In Perth tap water is perfectly safe to drink, it would not harm you.


----------



## MrsPest (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi James, I have been drinking Perth water from tap.. taste fine to me but my hubby hates it


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

We're drinking tap water and find it alright in all respects....


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you all for the info.


----------



## ninawill (Jul 10, 2012)

I moved to Melbourne at the start of the year and it is perfectly safe to drink. Not had any problems with it. Not needed a purifier or having to boil it. Perfectly safe. 

Nina


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been drinking it for the last three and a half years without any arghhhhhh!!!!
Seriously no problems as far as I concerned.


----------

